# Am I on the right track?



## thedude (Jun 29, 2005)

I would like to try and beed some RBP's. I've kept caribe before, and bred many different cichlids, but never P's. I plan on using a 75, is this going to be ok? I know at least 100 is recommended, but i already have a 75. I've got plenty of filtration, and bogwood with gravel substrate (pea gravel size). Should I start with say 6 and hopefully get down to just the pair? I plan on getting the real little guys and growing them out because I like to see them grow into adults (half the fun). I guess just feed and care for them well and in 6-8 months watch for signs of pairing? Let me know if anything seems a bit off to you experts, i would love some first hand advice. Thanks guys


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

well, 6 would be alot in a 75 gallon. you can put like 3 adult reds in there. You could start with 6, and then thin them out when they get older.


----------



## thedude (Jun 29, 2005)

that was my plan. with only 3 my chances of ending up with a pair wouldn't be all that high i wouldn't think. maybe a 75 just isn't big enough no matter how you look at it.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i had 6 7-8" caribas in a 75 gal for more than a year, just had no decor for no territories and they barely ever had fin nips. growing up together will also help in them tolerating each other. if your going to be reducing them to a pair you will be fine IMO.


----------

